# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  POWDER DAY!!!!!

## MIke R

I hate snow days because it delays my Cape  migration in June..

but it does have an upside....

Lena and I had a blast this morning..


*
The Chair ride up*






*and  down*



 



*I'm tired!..and I want Hot Chocolate!!!!*

 



*chllin in the lodge*

----------


## andynap

Super.

----------


## amyb

What a great day for both of you. "Memories are made of this."

----------


## Rosemary

Nice technique, Lena!  And pink gear - all to the good.

----------


## MIke R

yeah if it ain't purple or pink..she ain't interested...LOL


hers and mine

----------


## JoshA

Nice to have powder in New England. Nordica makes skis now?

----------


## MIke R

it sure is....

and more Friday....its been a great season so far


Nordica has been making skis for a few years now.....I just got these.. they're called the SpeedMachine...nice ski

----------


## Petri

Love your pink skies, Mike.

----------


## MIke R

I knew you would.... :p

----------


## BBT

Glad you are having such great snow. This is a great ski year everywhere.

----------


## MIke R

epic  so far......we have absolutely no complaints

----------

